# Η ώρα της αλήθειας



## curry (Jan 19, 2009)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία:

ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ: ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΗΣ

*Το είπε ξεκάθαρα προ ημερών η διπλωματική εκπρόσωπος των ΗΠΑ στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση, Κρίστεν Σίλβερμπεργκ: «Ο νέος πρόεδρος δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει σε αλλαγές προσανατολισμού στα θέματα-κλειδιά της εξωτερικής πολιτικής»...*

Δύο επιφανείς Αμερικανοί πανεπιστημιακοί, που βρέθηκαν στη χώρα μας, εκφράζουν την ίδια άποψη: «Στην πραγματικότητα συμφωνεί με την πολιτική του Μπους. Μπορεί να ακούγεται απογοητευτικό, αλλά εκείνο που θα αλλάξει είναι μόνο το στυλ. (...) Εγώ δεν βλέπω το καινούργιο, το βλέπετε εσείς; Με τη Χίλαρι Κλίντον επικεφαλής του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών και τον Ρόμπερτ Γκέιτς στον τομέα της Αμυνας, ποιο μπορεί να είναι το διαφορετικό όραμά σου;» (Στάνλεϊ Αρόνοβιτς, καθηγητής Κοινωνιολογίας)... «Η ευφυΐα του Ομπάμα έγκειται και στην ικανότητά του να διαχειρίζεται προσδοκίες. (...) Απλώς όλα παρουσιάζονται με έναν πιο διακριτικό, πιο εκλεπτυσμένο, πιο έξυπνο τρόπο. Η ήπια ισχύς, για παράδειγμα, συνδυάζεται καλύτερα με ήπια διπλωματία» (Μαρκ Κέσελμαν, ομότιμος καθηγητής Πολιτικής Επιστήμης στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κολούμπια - Από την «Ε» τα παραθέματα)... Τα πρώτα δείγματα γραφής του Ομπάμα υπήρξαν απογοητευτικά, προβληματίζοντας ουκ ολίγους από τους θιασώτες της «αλλαγής» και θαυμαστές του (στελέχωση της κυβέρνησής του, επικοινωνία -άμα τη εκλογή του- με τον επικίνδυνο Σαακασβίλι, το τσιράκι των ΗΠΑ, η σιωπή του για τη σφαγή στη Γάζα κ.ά.). Ωστόσο, ο νέος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ έχει τη δυνατότητα να φανεί ότι ανταποκρίνεται στις μεγάλες προσδοκίες που έχουν καλλιεργηθεί, αναλαμβάνοντας ορισμένες εντυπωσιακές αλλά σχετικά ανώδυνες για το «αυτοκρατορικό σύστημα» πρωτοβουλίες (π.χ. Γκουαντάναμο, υλοποίηση της υπόσχεσης για αποχώρηση από το Ιράκ κ.ά.). Οι πρωτοβουλίες αυτές που κινούνται στο όριο του αυτονόητου, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα προκαλέσουν πλημμυρίδα ενθουσιασμού σε ορισμένους κύκλους που μιλάνε ήδη για «αλλαγή σελίδας στις ΗΠΑ». Πρόκειται για τους ίδιους ανθρώπους που θεωρούσαν τον Κλίντον ηγέτη της υφήλιας... κεντροαριστεράς! Οσοι παραμένουν δύσπιστοι -επειδή θεωρούν ότι η πολιτική τού (οιουδήποτε) Ομπάμα δεν υπαγορεύεται τόσο από τη θέλησή του όσο από τις επιταγές του «αυτοκρατορικού συστήματος» του οποίου βρίσκεται επικεφαλής- δεν θα πειστούν από τις μεταξωτές κινήσεις του Ομπάμα (π.χ. διάλογος με το Ιράν και τη Χαμάς, αλλά με άσαρκο περιεχόμενο, διάλογος με την Ενωση και τη Ρωσία αντί αλαζονικής συμπεριφοράς α λα Μπους κ.τ.λ.)... Ουσιαστικά και πειστικά δείγματα γραφής μιας διαφορετικής πολιτικής θα είναι π.χ. η σκλήρυνση έναντι του Ισραήλ και η ειλικρινής προσπάθεια για Παλαιστινιακό κράτος, η έμπρακτη αποδοκιμασία επικίνδυνων εταίρων (Γεωργία, FYROM κ.ά.), νέα προσέγγιση στα ζητήματα της Λατινικής Αμερικής και της Καραϊβικής, νέα θεώρηση -τουτέστιν αναθεώρηση- του «πολέμου κατά της τρομοκρατίας» και άλλα παρεμφερή... Ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα ίσως καταφέρει αυτό που χρειάζεται τώρα η πληγωμένη κοσμοκράτειρα: να δείξει ότι είναι άλλη. Να δείξει και όχι «να είναι»...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Η επικαιρότητα των τελευταίων χρόνων εμένα προσωπικά δε μου έχει δώσει δείγματα ότι η αμερικάνικη εξωτερική πολιτική διαφέρει επειδή αλλάζει ο πρόεδρος. Βόμβες ο Κλίντον, βόμβες ο Μπους, άντε να δούμε ο Ομπάμα τι θα κάνει...


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2009)

Περαστικά σου!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ :):):) (Εμένα εννοούσες, ε; )


----------

